# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  B12 Question??

## spiritofthewolf

So i have heard around here that B12 increases vividness of dreams? but I also have heard B6 does as well.... My question is, does B12 work better then B6?

thanks

spiritofthewolf

----------


## Hercuflea

Havent done b12 but i do b6 every few nights.  I take the 100mg pill with milk and usually I _can_ see an increase in vividity, but it does not do anything to recall/lucidity.

----------


## moonshine

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=70043

----------


## P1nhead

About a week ago, my buddy purchased around 15 energy pills from a local gas station for $2. *Bad idea, I know but it was hilarious*  I noticed that one pill had a crap load of B12 in it and that was it so I took it right before I went to bed.  It produced surprising results because I achieved 7 remembered dreams that night.  Sleeping was really fun because it felt as if I was awake even though I was asleep.  Dreams also become more clear, however, i did not achieve lucidity.

Side note: Make sure you take any kind of B vitamin right before u go to bed, because they can be difficult to fall asleep once they get in your system.

----------


## moonshine

B6 and B12 work differently. 

Taking B12 with Folic Acid (B9) creates Acetylcholine which boosts neurotransmitters resulting in more vivid dreams generally. 

B6 creates seratonin which prevents early rem sleep causing REM Rebound.

I tried B12 and folic acid last night. I took it before bed. I did have a great lucid this morning, as well as a very vivid dream earlier in the night. 

Theres very little guidance on the forum for B12. From what I could figure out
taking 1000umg of B12 and 400umg of Folic Acid is a good combo.

I did notice on thing. When I woke after the 1st vivid dream, it was difficult to get back to sleep. I had a bit of a buzz on, like energy drinks can give you (no surprise as they are loaded with B vitamins).

Interestingly my 1st ever WILD was after a night drinking red bull and vodka. 
Vodka would have caused rem rebound, red bull made my brain more alert (not that I would reccomend boozing as a lucid supplement).

The one thing I'm not sure about is if whether taking b12/b9 first thing at bed time is the way to do it. Energy drinks kick in pretty fast, so it may be better to take the pills after a wbtb. Which would also help with the not getting back to sleep part in the middle of the night. 

Anyone have any advice on this?

----------

